# Ovitrelle vs Pregnyl



## gibs

Hi there,

I've just had a bfn on my second go at iui, so am looking ahead to the next one to distract myself... On my first cycle I used Ovitrelle for the trigger, and found it really easy to administer and not at all painful.  Second cycle I used Pregnyl and found it a nightmare - cut myself twice preparing the shot, and then found it very painful to inject. I followed all the instructions, but I could feel the liquid in a big ball for about 5 minutes after I injected before it gradually went away, and I then felt like I'd been kicked in the tummy for the next 3-4 days.

So I was going to ask the nurse if I could have Ovitrelle again next time, but wondered if one is better than the other? Or whether I did something wrong which is why the Pregnyl hurt to inject?  Can anyone give me any advice?
Thanks lots!
Gibs x


----------



## reb363

Hi

I've used both a few times each and my understanding is that they are identical in terms of what they do - but I preferred Ovitrelle because I didn't have to mix it and the trigger shot is stressful enough without crushing glass into your thumb!  It's worth asking and seeing what your clinics point of view is - especially if you are paying for it.

Re being painful to inject it might have been more coincidence than the product (sometimes I found them really painful sometimes less) but my clinic did say to me not to rush it as it's thick stuff and then rub the place to get it to disperse.

Wish you loads of luck on your next tx

Reb


----------



## gibs

Thanks Reb, that's really helpful - I'll have a proper chat with the clinic when I'm next in, but it's useful to know it might just have been a one-off that I found the pregnyl so painful.  I'm with you on avoiding the glass though!  I'm NHS, so I guess they'll probably just give me the cheaper option, but no harm in me asking.

Congratulations on your BFP - hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Gibs x


----------

